# شرح فيديو لاعمال التنفيذ والمكتب الفنى - اعداد المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور- بروابط متعددة



## الطامع في رضا الله (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
بدات بتسجيل اربع حلقات من كورس التنفيذ والمكتب الفني 
المشروع عبارة عن باركنج سيارات 4000 متر نربع
مغسلة عربيات 
ميزان بسكول
2 ستيل فريم 
ساندوتش بانل 
كويجاتيد شيت + صوف صخري
محطة صرف
تشطيبات 
مواسير بي في سي اسفل الارض لخطوط الكهرباء

وبدات باربع حلقات والجزء الاول في الشرح لكيفية تنفيذ الخزانات وعمل الشوب درونج لها والمواد المستخدمة في المعالجة والوتر ستوب والزراجين المائية 
ان شاء الله هارفع الاربع حلقات دول بس النت مش قوي اليوم

ان شاء الله تعجبكم بعد ما ارفعها 

حياكم الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

رابط الحلقة الاولي
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/SIzZNbGq/1_online.html?

رابط الحلقة الثانية
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/EisdFQJE/2_online.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/mN8BdPPh/3_online.html?

رابط الحلقة الرابعة
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZMYBLpjW/4_online.html?

صور الخزانات

http://www.4shared.com/file/xVu6e9Th/02-Photos.html



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> صور الخزانات علي ميديا فير
> 
> اللنك
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3977g266k7otj18



أو



eslamabdelgowad قال:


> *صور الخزان الخاص بشرح المهندس إيهاب سرور*
> 
> * انا رفعت الصور كلها على هذا الرابط لسهوله التحميل*
> 
> * اضغط هنا*



رابط الحلقة الخامسة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?j0r2bk4jkfrh4o6

رابط الحلقة السادسة
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/JWIXVlmY/6_online.html?

رابط الحلقة السابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/IF0jWfss/7_online.html​
رابط الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.4shared.com/file/XSggGcrE/8_online.html?

*رابط الحلقة رقم 9*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/zrmP1wgJ/9_online.html?*​*رابط الحلقة رقم 10*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/W5ZNTggH/10_online.html?*

*رابط الحلقة 11*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/nmIlv0o7/11_online.html

**رابط الحلقة رقم 12*

* http://www.4shared.com/file/ZWsK000c/12_online.html?*

رابط الحلقة رقم 13

http://www.4shared.com/file/6DO8LhkV/13_online.html
?
رابط الحلقة 14.1​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/-oTZB3fS/14-1.html

رابط الحلقة 14.2

http://www.4shared.com/file/E7cpw456/14-2.html

رابط الحلقة 15

http://www.4shared.com/file/QFFL7Cpe/15_online.html

رابط للمستخلص علي الاكسل

http://www.4shared.com/file/AAkZv7IQ/Invoice1.html?

رابط الحلقة رقم 16

http://www.4shared.com/file/BUtXH1Hn/16_online.html

حيث الحلقات من اول 17 خاصة بالستيل فريمز عبارة عن قطعة ارض 25*60 متر وكيفية وضع الاستاتيكال سيستم للفرسم

رابط الحلقة 17 

http://www.4shared.com/file/HT_pibAh/17_online.html

رابط الحلقة 18

http://www.4shared.com/file/kZ9SESW8/18_online.html

دي فورمة لمستخلص المالك توضح المناقشة يا احمد باشا

http://www.4shared.com/file/B8LOLcVE/Invoice__20_-6-6.html

data sheet of sika plug

http://www.4shared.com/document/xqnUfxGM/SikaPlug_tds.html

رابط ل8 مواد من شركة سيكا بي دي اف

http://www.4shared.com/file/aVhUFvan/Sika.html?​ 


المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هذا فيديو يوضح مراحل تركيب منشأ معدنى بسيط بالانجليزية ..
> والأهم تركيب المدادات purlins وكيفية ربط المسامير Bolts
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8ogxzu39g6n93tp
> ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
> *





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *
> رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dya372eqlh7rmtw
> ...




_*جاري رفع باقي الحلقات بإذن الله*_

_* ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...*_
​ ​


----------



## Eng mhmd (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## almass (6 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك مهندس/ ايهاب *


----------



## hemaxplode (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظارك


----------



## hasan86 (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخي العزيز المهندس ايهاب


----------



## m0dy (6 يونيو 2011)

فى الانتظار على احر من الجمر

و الف شكر مقدما
​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد زيدو (6 يونيو 2011)

في الانتظار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## goldlion (6 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله لاكمال هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## سفيان9500 (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظارك


----------



## ali_2 (6 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## marshal111 (6 يونيو 2011)

والله ياباشمهندس لك الشكر علي جهدك ولك جزيل جزيل الشكر علي اختيارك للموضوع لان هذه المواضيع ممكن يجهل عنها المهندس حديث التخرج


----------



## ابورنيم (6 يونيو 2011)

في الانتظار وبارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (6 يونيو 2011)

*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)

في الانتظار وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
*


----------



## mlo5ia (6 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله و جزاك كل خير 
في انتظار الحلقات ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.wsa (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي الانتظار وتشوق لان المشروع به موضوعات مفيده جدا


----------



## boushy (6 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 يونيو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ايهاب....
وصراحة مشاركاتك كانت ولا زالت وستظل محل اعجابى.....
وفيها مجهود جبار جدا ويكفيك أنك تنشر علمك للناس ...وعساه ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك.....
وفقك الله لكل خير ....
ورضا الله عنك.............
*_


----------



## ehab_lovegypt (6 يونيو 2011)

فى الانتظار يابشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (7 يونيو 2011)

حبيب هرتي , كل ده , يا سلام عليك , ربنا يكرمك يا ريس , عندي


----------



## المـــرداوي (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 

وفي الانتظار


----------



## دار التصميم (7 يونيو 2011)

*في الانتظار وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ragaavip (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا م ايهاب وفي انتظار شروحاتك الممتعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم يا اخي العزيز المهندس ايهاب وفى انتظارك*​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
رابط الحلقة الاولي


http://www.4shared.com/file/SIzZNbGq/1_online.html?


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (9 يونيو 2011)

الحمدلله وصلت بالسلامه
الف شكر ليك ياهندسه
ربنا يتم التسجيلات على خير

ورجاء من اخواتك الصغيرين ماتغيبش عننا كتير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم 
رابط الحلقة الثانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/EisdFQJE/2_online.html
مستني ارائكم وملاحظاتكم


----------



## سيد طه محمد (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا و أعانك
يكون أحسن لو بعت رسالة لمشرفي القسم عشان يعملو تحديث للموضوع بحيث تكون روابط الفيديوهات في المشاركة الأولي للموضوع


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (9 يونيو 2011)

*ابو سعيد ان شاء الله*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة الثالثة

http://www.4shared.com/file/mN8BdPPh/3_online.html?


----------



## parasismic (9 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (9 يونيو 2011)

ياسلام عليك يابشمهندس 
كبير من يومك
جزاك الله خير ياهندسه
وجعل كل عمل في ميزان حسناتك يارب
ادعوا اليك من قلبي
متمنيا اكمال هذه الدوره على خير


----------



## mlo5ia (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
في انتظار باقي الحلقات باذن الله ربنا يعينك


----------



## mohamed saad attia (9 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 
في انتظار باقي الحلقات الف شكر و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسانتك
*


----------



## اوبي123 (9 يونيو 2011)

نسأل الله تعالى لك الاخلاص في القول والعمل
ونسأله ان يبارك لك في مالك واهلك وان يجزيك عنا خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (9 يونيو 2011)

نحن في الانتظار


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 يونيو 2011)

اعااااااااااااانك الله على اكمال هذه الحلقات المتميزة من قبل ما احصل عليها ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> رابط الحلقة الاولي
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/sizznbgq/1_online.html?


 



الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالكم
> رابط الحلقة الثانية
> 
> ...







الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة الثالثة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/mn8bdpph/3_online.html?





تمت الاضافه للمشاركه الاولي


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 

اليكم رابط الحلقة الرابعة

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZMYBLpjW/4_online.html?

ان شاء الله تعجبكم 
حياكم الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اليكم رابط الحلقة الرابعة
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يونيو 2011)

_*مجهود متميز جدا جدا .... وفقك الله لكل خير مهندس إيهاب ....
الشيئ الجميل صور توضيحية للرسومات الهندسية .....
مجهود عن جد رائع جدا وإالى الأمام دائما .............
*_


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يونيو 2011)

*ابو سعيد ان شاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
متشكر جدا يا هندسة 
انا عايز الناس تقول رايها في الشرح وفي مستوي الشرح 


حياكم الله


----------



## سلوى العقبى (10 يونيو 2011)

سلمت يارب وسلم صاحب الدروس


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ياريت حضرتك ترفع الصور وملفات الاتوكاد 
جزاك الله خيرا لما تقدمه


----------



## beginner engineer (10 يونيو 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

السلام عليكم 
صور الخزانات


http://www.4shared.com/file/xVu6e9Th/02-Photos.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> صور الخزانات
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xvu6e9th/02-photos.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (11 يونيو 2011)

مهندس ايهاب مشكور على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع و المميز

و لكن ممكن على الميديا فاير ترفع ملفاتك

مشكور .... يوفقك الله تعالى


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 يونيو 2011)

*ابو سعيد*

السلام عليكم 
الصور للخزانات علي ميديا فير


اللنك
http://www.mediafire.com/?3977g266k7otj18


----------



## محمد مورو (11 يونيو 2011)

بجد جامد ياباشمهندس نرجو المزيد


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 يونيو 2011)

*عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ان شاء الله هااكمل جزء الخزانات الاسبوع دة 
وهايكون في حلقات لعمل تفاصيل الحديد مع الانتهاء من الفورم وورك للخزان 
التعرف علي كيفية تثبيت الووتر ستوب
حساب كمية وابعاد الزراجين المائية
حصر كمية الحفر والخرسانات العادية والمسلحة
عمل مستخلص مقاول باطن بعد شرح يعني اية امر اسناد لمقاول باطن 
مستخلص مقاول الباطن عبارة عن فورمة علي برنامج الاكسل وهانشوف ازاي نعملها مع بعض مع شرح المعادلات المستخدمة في الاكسل
وشرح كيلفية تنفيذ الخزان وكيفية الاستلام كاستشاري


----------



## اساسي (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ابا سعيد


----------



## البرنس رامى (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mlo5ia (12 يونيو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ان شاء الله هااكمل جزء الخزانات الاسبوع دة
> وهايكون في حلقات لعمل تفاصيل الحديد مع الانتهاء من الفورم وورك للخزان
> التعرف علي كيفية تثبيت الووتر ستوب
> ...


ربنا يعينك و يقدرك 
في الانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## المـــرداوي (12 يونيو 2011)

أحسن الله إليك ياباشمهندس 

في انتظار باقي السلسلة المشوقة


----------



## boba17 (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ووفقك الله وايانا لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصور للخزانات علي ميديا فير
> 
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (12 يونيو 2011)

بجد انا لم اجد لك اي تعبير اشكرك به
بجد شرح وشغل فوق الخيال
الى الامام ياهندسه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m0dy (12 يونيو 2011)

شرح ممتاز و مجهود اكتر من رائع

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس

ليا تعليقات صغيره

الصوت مسموع بس واطى شويه لو حضرتك تقدر تعليه يبقى احسن بس طبعا ميكنش فى زنه

ساعات حضرتك بتكون بتتكلم عن حاجه مثلا عن عمود و انا مش واخد بالى حضرتك قصدك على انهى عمود
لو ينفع ان الماوس يظهر بحيث ان حضرتك لما تكون بتتكلم عن حاجه يبقى الماوس عليها


صور الخزانات انا كنت بدور عليها من زمان

الف شكر

و فى انتظار باقى الحلقات
​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 يونيو 2011)

كل اللى اقدر اقولة ان اللى انت بتعلمة لينا دا مكناش هنعرفة غير لما نقعد كام سنة شغالين وهنعرفة باجتهاد مننا لكن حضرتك بتدينى اللى ما يقدرش بمال والعلم دا هنفضل نتقلة بين بعضنا وكل واحد فى بلدة ولك جزيل الشكر والثواب


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (13 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
لكن
الصوت منخفض جدا جدا


----------



## MANOD (13 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك خير تابع الشرح


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (14 يونيو 2011)

*صور الخزان الخاص بشرح المهندس إيهاب سرور*

* انا رفعت الصور كلها على هذا الرابط لسهوله التحميل*


* اضغط هنا*

*




*​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 يونيو 2011)

برجاء الرفع علي الميديافاير 

لأن الفورشيرد بطيء جدا ولا يدعم الاستكمال


----------



## ahmed arfa (15 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يقويك يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (15 يونيو 2011)

*الحمد لله على سلامة الرجوع للمنتدى وعوداً حميداً ومنتظرين ابداعاتك منذ فترة
وفقك الله لكل خير
وعذرا على التأخر في الرد منذ كم يوم لم أدخل المنتدى الأوضاع في اليمن شاغلتني كما لا يخفى عليك
أسأل الله أن يلطف بإخواننا في اليمن وليبيا وسوريا وفي كل مكان
*


----------



## ahmedafatah (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## ahmedafatah (15 يونيو 2011)

في انتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (19 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور 20*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف حالكم طيبين 

رابط الحلقة الخامسة علي الميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?j0r2bk4jkfrh4o6


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2011)

ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> كيف حالكم طيبين
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amefight (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2011)

eslamabdelgowad قال:


> *صور الخزان الخاص بشرح المهندس إيهاب سرور*
> 
> * انا رفعت الصور كلها على هذا الرابط لسهوله التحميل*
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (19 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/JWIXVlmY/6_online.html?


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (19 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

رابط الحلقة السابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/IF0jWfss/7_online.html


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (19 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

رابط الحلقة 8

http://www.4shared.com/file/XSggGcrE/8_online.html?


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (19 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد+هاني عبدالجواد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ياريت ملاحظاتكم وارائكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m0dy (19 يونيو 2011)

ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ياريت ملاحظاتكم وارائكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا



جارى التحميل

و متميز كالعاده يا بشمهندس ايهاب

و اتمنى عوده الاكونت القديم لك
​


----------



## محمود مدكور (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس 
الصوت منخفض ياريت يعلا شويه
ياريت الاخوه ترفع المحاضرات على المديافير 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايهاب ..... وشرح ممتاز
لكن كان يفضل ولو ادارج صورة على الاقل لهذا الخزان الدائرى وكيفية التسليح لمزيد من التوضيح .... وان كان الرشح كافيا ...
وفقك الله لكل خير ..... وكالعادة أشياء جديدة
*_


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (19 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة للصوت انا اعاني منذ شهرين بمشكلة في الاحبال الصوتية 
فكان صوتي يكاد يتلاشي يوم الخميس والجمعة والسبت من كل اسبوع
وفي مرة كدة قعدلو اسبوعين علي بعض
فانا صوتي تعبان شوية 
ولكن الحلقات انا اول لما بسجلها باسمعها 
وصوتها بيكون عالي اوي علي برنامج الريال بلاير
وانا برفع علي الميديا فاير وفي سعات بتحدث لة انة بيفصل لو النت ضعيف
فاضطر الي الفور شيرد


حياكم الله وفي انتظار الملاحظات والردود


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 يونيو 2011)

_*هذه مشاركة سابقة لى ن أعمال الكيكر من حدادة ونجارة لمزيد من التوضيح لشرح المهندس ايهاب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247140.html
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....
*_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2011)

ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 قال:


> رابط الحلقة السادسة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/jwixvlmy/6_online.html?





ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 قال:


> رابط الحلقة السابعة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/if0jwfss/7_online.html





ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 قال:


> رابط الحلقة 8
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xsgggcre/8_online.html?



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مورو (20 يونيو 2011)

بجد شرح جامد 
والف سلامه ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمد مورو (20 يونيو 2011)

بالنسبه للحلقه 8 هوه ده رابط الحلقه 9 فين الحلقه 8


----------



## ايهاب سعيد سرور 20 (20 يونيو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*



محمد مورو قال:


> بالنسبه للحلقه 8 هوه ده رابط الحلقه 9 فين الحلقه 8




حصل خير يا هندسة 
خطا في الترتيب بس اخر حلقة سجلتها هية 8 مش 9


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2011)

_*لمزيد من التوضيح بالنسبة للحديد فى الاتجاهين MT- MR







وبالنسة للقوى الداخلية وحديد التسليح






ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*_


----------



## محمود مدكور (20 يونيو 2011)

ياريت ياجماعه حد عنده النت سريع يرفع المحاضرات ع المديافير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2011)

_*رابط المحاضرة السادسة بثلاث راوابط تدعم الاستكمال 
http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/AZNTIFAG/h6.rar_links
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير 
*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يونيو 2011)

المحاضرة السابعة على 7 سيرفرات منها 3 تدعم الاستكمال
http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/AEG7BH6Q/7-.rar_links


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يونيو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> المحاضرة السابعة على 7 سيرفرات منها 3 تدعم الاستكمال
> http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/aeg7bh6q/7-.rar_links



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل بارك الله بكم
للمتابعة ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 يونيو 2011)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل بارك الله بكم
> للمتابعة ان شاء الله


_*
افتقدنا مشاركاتك فى الموضوع*_


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 يونيو 2011)

_*رابط الحلقة الثامنة على أربع سيرفرات منها 3 تدعم الاستكمال

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/1X7RUNDM/8-.rar_links

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يونيو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*رابط الحلقة الثامنة على أربع سيرفرات منها 3 تدعم الاستكمال
> 
> http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/1x7rundm/8-.rar_links
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مدكور (27 يونيو 2011)

ارجو رفع المحاضرة 4-6 على المديافير 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nigm_84 (27 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله يا بمشهندس ايهاب والي الامااااام داااائمااا
اخوك في الله المهندس يحيي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mlo5ia (30 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود العظيم 
جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
متابعين معاك و منتظرين الحلقات الجديدة بعون الله


----------



## civilengsaid (1 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ايهاب كنت عاوز ملف الكاد الخاص بهذا المشروع ضروري وفقك الله الي ما يحب ويرضي


----------



## civilengsaid (1 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت يابشهمندس ايهاب اريد ملف الكاد الخاص بهذا المشروع ضروري واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## myada1 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## sherif_shekoo (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكور ياباشمهندس وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحمد لله توصلت الي الحلقة 13 في الخزانات وجاري الرفع ان شاء الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mlo5ia (3 يوليو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الحمد لله توصلت الي الحلقة 13 في الخزانات وجاري الرفع ان شاء الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا


ربنا يقدرك و يجعل تعبك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
في انتظار الحلقات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2011)

بانتظارك بشمهنس ايهاب ... ومجهود متواصل ان شاء الله ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 يوليو 2011)

مش لازم حضرتك ترفع أكثر من حلقة فى وقت واحد .... لو حلقة فى يومين أمر جيد ....
وبانتظار جديدك ان شاء الله


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
رابط الحلقة رقم 9
http://www.4shared.com/file/zrmP1wgJ/9_online.html?


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

رابط الحلقة رقم 10
http://www.4shared.com/file/W5ZNTggH/10_online.html?


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط الحلقة 11
http://www.4shared.com/file/nmIlv0o7/11_online.html?


----------



## mlo5ia (10 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس و يجازيك كل خير يا رب 
حقيقي مجهود رائع 
في انتظار باقي حلقات الشرح بفارغ الصبر


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سرور*

رابط الخلقة رقم 12
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZWsK000c/12_online.html?

جاري رفع الحلقة رقم 13
مستني الاراء والردود


----------



## anass81 (10 يوليو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> رابط الحلقة رقم 9
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zrmp1wgj/9_online.html?





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة رقم 10
> http://www.4shared.com/file/w5zntggh/10_online.html?





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الحلقة 11
> http://www.4shared.com/file/nmilv0o7/11_online.html?





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط الخلقة رقم 12
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zwsk000c/12_online.html?
> 
> جاري رفع الحلقة رقم 13
> مستني الاراء والردود



السلام عليكم

تمت الاضافة 

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 يوليو 2011)

_*لمن يجد صعوبة فى التحميل من 4shared هذا رابط يدعم الاستكمال (يشترط التسجيل من أجل دعم الاستكمال عادى ممكن فى دقيقة وتسجل ) الى حين ما ريرفعه أحد الزملاء على media fire 
الحلقة 9
http://jumbofiles.com/ru73p1lfhku5
الحلقة 10
http://jumbofiles.com/8hsni4pk26ma
الحلقة 11
http://jumbofiles.com/236get5nlgkd
الحلقة 12
http://jumbofiles.com/vy2g1qlsrjfd

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .....
*_


----------



## شادى اليمانى (11 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسه


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
رابط الحلقة رقم 13
http://www.4shared.com/file/6DO8LhkV/13_online.html?
يتبقي في الخزانات كيفية استلامها وال data sheets بتاعت المواد المستخدمة في المعالجة


----------



## nigm_84 (11 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله غايه في الابداع والجمال ودائما الي الامام يا بشمهندس ايهاب


----------



## م. هشام عباس (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور .....مشكور يا باش
مجهود مقدر
تحياتي


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 يوليو 2011)

ياريت يتم الرفع من الاخوه المهندسين ع المديافير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*لمن يجد صعوبة فى التحميل من 4shared هذا رابط يدعم الاستكمال (يشترط التسجيل من أجل دعم الاستكمال عادى ممكن فى دقيقة وتسجل ) الى حين ما ريرفعه أحد الزملاء على media fire
> الحلقة 9
> http://jumbofiles.com/ru73p1lfhku5
> الحلقة 10
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> رابط الحلقة رقم 13
> http://www.4shared.com/file/6do8lhkv/13_online.html?
> يتبقي في الخزانات كيفية استلامها وال data sheets بتاعت المواد المستخدمة في المعالجة



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يوليو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bahaa1987 (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## محمود مدكور (12 يوليو 2011)

_ياريت ترفع الفيديو الاخير 13 على رابط يدعم الاستكمال _


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يوليو 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> _ياريت ترفع الفيديو الاخير 13 على رابط يدعم الاستكمال _



رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر
http://jumbofiles.com/ky472kwm4n3w
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .....


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> http://jumbofiles.com/ky472kwm4n3w
> ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .....


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 يوليو 2011)

_مجهود ممتاز مهندس ايهاب ... وخاصة كيفية عمل المستخاص على برنامج الاكسل ...._
_وجارى المشاهدة مرة أخرى للاشستفسارات ....._


----------



## m n plane (16 يوليو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا أخى المهندس على المجهود الجبار دا
وديما فى خير و صحه باذن الله
و ربنا يعينك و تكمل الكورس دا على خير*_


----------



## myada1 (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بمجهودك وإلى مزيد من العطاء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> رابط الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> http://jumbofiles.com/ky472kwm4n3w
> ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير .....



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (22 يوليو 2011)

فينك يا باشمهندس ايهاب 
يارب تكون بخير 
صوتك واحشنا طمنا عليك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (23 يوليو 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mlo5ia قال:


> فينك يا باشمهندس ايهاب
> يارب تكون بخير
> صوتك واحشنا طمنا عليك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازيك يا هندسة انت اكثر يا جميل 
معلش انا عندي ظروف ان شاء الله المدام علي وشك الولادة ممكن النهاردة او بكرة ان شاء الله وانت عارف الواحد بيكون قلقان قد اية 
بس ان شاء الله تسمع صوتي قريب في حلقات الsteel frames قريب ان شاء الله 
متشكر جدا لسؤالك علية


----------



## mlo5ia (23 يوليو 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ازيك يا هندسة انت اكثر يا جميل
> معلش انا عندي ظروف ان شاء الله المدام علي وشك الولادة ممكن النهاردة او بكرة ان شاء الله وانت عارف الواحد بيكون قلقان قد اية
> بس ان شاء الله تسمع صوتي قريب في حلقات الsteel frames قريب ان شاء الله
> متشكر جدا لسؤالك علية


ربنا يطمنك و يرزقك بالذرية الصالحه 
الحمد لله انك بخير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (24 يوليو 2011)

الف مليون مبروك 
على قدوم المولود الجديد
وندعو الله ان يجعله خير خلف لخير سلف
وان يكون سعيد الدارين وان يكون من الذرية الصالحة التى تنهض بهذه الامة


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يوليو 2011)

مبروك يا استاذنا على المولود الجديد ان شاء الله يطلع علامة مثل والده


----------



## farafeerooo (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدوايمة (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## elnino (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير 
بس هو الموضوع 13 حلقه بس ولا فى تكملة؟؟....وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 يوليو 2011)

elnino قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير
> بس هو الموضوع 13 حلقه بس ولا فى تكملة؟؟....وشكرا


*
ان شاء الله فى تكملة .. ومواضيع أخرى ان شاء الله...
بس يطمئن المهندس ايهاب على المولود ويعود ان شاء الله ...*


----------



## civil-engineer (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (26 يوليو 2011)

*ابو سعيد ان شاء الله*



elnino قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير
> بس هو الموضوع 13 حلقه بس ولا فى تكملة؟؟....وشكرا


السلام عليكم
ال 13 حلقة دول ان شاء الله ها نشرح 2 كمان ويبقي جزء الخزانات انتهي
وندخل علي مواضيع كتيرة ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (30 يوليو 2011)

*الف مليون عليك مولودك*

ألف مليون مبروك عليك طفلك
السعيد سعيد الدينا والاخيرة
ربنا يجعله خير خلف لخير سلف
وربنا يطول فى عمرك حتى تفرح باحفاده 
اخوك فى الله
مهندس /احمد عكوش


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2011)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع حتى يعاود نشاطه مرة اخرى ان شاء الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandesw (31 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت الموضوع يعاود نشاطه مره اخري 
فينك يا بشمهندس ايهاب عايزين شغل جامد


----------



## doha_4all (1 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم بارك له فى علمه و عمله امين يارب العالمين


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 أغسطس 2011)

مبروك يابشمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد توفيق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
بحمد الله تم تسجيل الحلقات التالية:
14.1
14.2
15
16
17
18
حيث الحلقات من اول 17 خاصة بالستيل فريمز عبارة عن قطعة ارض 25*60 متر وكيفية وضع الاستاتيكال سيستم للفرسم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/-oTZB3fS/14-1.html

وان شاء الله جاري رفع باقي الحلقات 
كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## mlo5ia (8 أغسطس 2011)

نورت يا باشمهندس ايهاب 
في انتظار الحلقات ان شاء الله 
ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## محمود طه (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
رابط الحلقة 14.2
http://www.4shared.com/file/E7cpw456/14-2.html

كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## mlo5ia (10 أغسطس 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> رابط الحلقة 14.2
> http://www.4shared.com/file/e7cpw456/14-2.html
> 
> كل سنة وانتم بخير


و انا بقول المنتدي منور ليه 
ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس 
متغيبش علينا بقي و كل سنة و حضرتك بخير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*

السلام عليكم
رابط الحلقة 15
http://www.4shared.com/file/QFFL7Cpe/15_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

رابط للمستخلص علي الاكسل
http://www.4shared.com/file/AAkZv7IQ/Invoice1.html?


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

*أخير ا بشمهندس ايهاب ..
ألف مبروك يا أبو سعيد _ لازم يكون الاسم على اسم الوالد - أكيد غالى عليك جدا ...
بارك الله لك في الموهوب لك، وشكرت الواهب، وبلغ أشدهُ، ورزقت برهُ"

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس ايهاب ...
*


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
رابط الحلقة 17 رفعتها قبل ال 16 عشان حجمها اقل شوية وان شاء الله جاري رفع الحلقة 16
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/HT_pibAh/17_online.html


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريت الرفع على الديا فير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

المحاضرة 14.1
http://www.mediafire.com/?gl31hdxmev0avih
ووفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط الحلقة الخامسة عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?boecc4roii7f5qk
وفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

*المحاضرة الرابعة عشر (الجزء الثانى )
http://www.mediafire.com/?7de4adyhbsygnds
ووفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة ..
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك المهندس الصامت 
كم انت رائع 
ارجو رفع المحاضرة الرابعه والسادسه على المديا فير 
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلك زخرا للعلم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط المحاضرة السابعة عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jwrmst0e4mvum46
وفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> بارك الله فيك المهندس الصامت
> كم انت رائع
> ارجو رفع المحاضرة الرابعه والسادسه على المديا فير
> وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلك زخرا للعلم



*لا عليك أخى .. فما أستطيع أن أخدم به أقدمه .. وهو من مبادئ الاخوة فى الاسلام ...
وهذا رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?dya372eqlh7rmtw

رابط المحاضرة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?urtrtfu7i3uk8yn

وفقك الله لكل خير ..
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
بس حضرتك انا عايز المحاضرة السادسه مش الخامسه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> بس حضرتك انا عايز المحاضرة السادسه مش الخامسه



تحت أمرك يا هندسة ...
رابط المحاضرة السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?6c69r9ndkonrt1n


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*

السلام عليكم
رابط الحلقة رقم 16
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/BUtXH1Hn/16_online.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*

السلام عليكم
رابط الحلقة 18
http://www.4shared.com/file/kZ9SESW8/18_online.html


----------



## civil-engineer (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو رفع المحاضرة التاسعه على المديافير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

*استغسار بخصوص المحاضرة الرابعة عشر الجزء الاول ...
بخصوص دفعات المقاول ..
1- المستخلص الشهرى أو الدفعات الشهرية كما هو بالصورة وتمام





 لكن بالنسبة للمستخلص النهائى ( أرجو من حضرتك توضيح ما هو مكتوب بالصورة )






ولك جزيل الشكر مهندس أبا سعيد ....
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

استفسار بخصوص المحاضرة الخامسة عشر ..

بالنسبة لمادة sika plug المستخدمة عن water stop 
حضرتك ذكرت أنه يكسر جزر من الخرسانة حوله وتضاف هذه المادة ..
فأعتقدت انه تضاف الرسانة للمادة مع الماء ...
1- ولما دخلت على كتيب الاستخدام وجدت أنه لا تضاف الخرسانة اليها ..كما بالصورة ؟؟؟
2- ذكر أنه هذه المادة غير مناسبة للمنشآت ذات الأعمار المتوسطة أو الطويلة ؟؟؟
3- ذكر أنه عند الاستخدام تستخدم كميات صغيرة small quantites فما هو المعدل ؟؟؟؟






وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايهاب ...


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> *استغسار بخصوص المحاضرة الرابعة عشر الجزء الاول ...
> بخصوص دفعات المقاول ..
> 1- المستخلص الشهرى أو الدفعات الشهرية كما هو بالصورة وتمام
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بالنسبة للحلقة رقم 14 انا شرحت ازاي نعمل مستخلص مقاول باطن يعني subcontractor شغال تبع شركة المقاولات فمقاول الباطن دة ها ياخد مستحقاتة بهذة الطريقة 
اما الحاجات الي انت جايبها دي يا ابو حميد دي خاصة بالمستخلص الخاص بالمالك ال owner 
يعني الي شركة المقاولات الي هية واخدة المشروع ها تاخدة من المالك والفلوس الي شركة المقاولات بتاخدها من المالك مكونة من اربع حاجات 
1- work done according to bill of qyt.
2-variation orders
3- materials on site
4- claims
رقم 1 وهية الفلوس الي شركة المقاولات ت اخذها نتيجة تنفيذ بنود موجودة في مقايسة الاعمال 
رفم 2 نتيجة اوامر تغيرية والاومر التغيرية بمعني متلا انت ها تركب بلاط 20*20 سم والمالك حب يعملة 30*30 سم طب البند الموجود في المقايسة 20*20 وال 30*30 سم مش موجود يبقي امر تغييري وتعمل حاجة اسمها break down للبند دة عشان تاخد سعرة ويتوافق علية 
رقم 3 التشوينات اي لو انت جيبت متلا 100 طن حديد وشونتهم في الموقع بتاخد جزء من تمنها وبيكون حسب الاتفاق وفي المشروع الي انا شغال فية الايام دي بناخد 0.75 من تمنها 
رقم 4 وهوة التعويضات نتيجة انك عملت حاجة جديدة خالص مش متفق عليها

فانت لما بتعمل مستخلص للمالك البنود الي انت نفذتها تماما بتحصرها وتنزل 100 في ال 100 ولكم حسب الاتفاق ايضا بيكون 5 في المية تخصم من المستخلص وتاخذها شركة المقاولات عند التسليم النهائي وبمدة متلا اقصاها شهر بعد التسليم النهائي
وبعد ما بتسلم المشروع الشركة بتكون مسالوة عنة لمدة سنة كاملة بحيث لو حصل اي اخطاء لازم الشركة ترجع تصلحها خلال السنة دي فعشان المالك يضمن حقة بياخد من الشركة شيك ضمان ب 5 في المية بيحتفظ بية لمدة سنة


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم 
دي فورمة لمستخلص المالك توضح المناقشة يا احمد باشا
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/B8LOLcVE/Invoice__20_-6-6.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> استفسار بخصوص المحاضرة الخامسة عشر ..
> 
> بالنسبة لمادة sika plug المستخدمة عن water stop
> حضرتك ذكرت أنه يكسر جزر من الخرسانة حوله وتضاف هذه المادة ..
> ...


السلام عليكم ازيك يا بشمهندس احمد
المادة دي زي ما موجود في ال data sheet بنتاعتها انها بتكون مسحوق powder
والتعبئة بتاعتها 10kgs plastic pails اي الدلو او السطل 10 كجم 
بعد لما تصب الخزان ويتصلب تماما بتييجي شركة بتعالج الخزانات بيقوم بتفتيح الفاصل زي ما قولنا وبيبدا بالخلط للمادة دي وبعد كدة بيعالج الاجزاء المفتحة يعني الخرسانة ملهاش دعوة بالمادة دي يعني كل حاجة فيهم بتتنفذ في وقت مختلف
في الداتا شيت بيقول فعلا انها مش مناسبة للمنشات متوسطة او طويلة العمر ولكن هوة قال في الاول دة تحت ظروف معينة 
دي ترجمة النص المكتوب بالانجليزية 

و*في العصور اللاحقة، وتحت ظروف معينة من المحيط الدافئة على الساخن
درجة الحرارة في وجود الماء لفترات طويلة، وحصنت عالية
الأسمنت الألومينا يخضع لعملية كيميائية تعرف باسم "تحويل"
مما أدى إلى فقدان القوة الميكانيكية. سيكا التوصيل بالتالي فهي ليست


وبالنسبة لمعدل الخلط برضو موجود في الداتا شيت 
Mix ratio 3 parts powder : 1 part water
(approx. by mass)
3 اجزاء من البودر الي واحد جزء من الماء تقريبا بالوزن
ممكن 3 كجم من السيكا بلج مع كيلو ماء او لتر ماء


مناسبة للمتوسط ​​إلى إصلاح هيكلي طويل الأمد.
• إعداد سيكا سد العجز في كميات صغيرة في وقت واحد. إذا مختلطة بكميات كبيرة
قد يحدث تصلب قبل التطبيق.
• لا تخلط الأسمنت أو غيرها من الخلطات مع التوصيل سيكا.
• سيكا التوصيل هو استرطابي. ختم أي مواد غير مستخدمة على الفور في
*


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

data sheet of sika plug
http://www.4shared.com/document/xqnUfxGM/SikaPlug_tds.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد*

رابط ل8 مواد من شركة سيكا بي دي اف
http://www.4shared.com/file/aVhUFvan/Sika.html?


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> بالنسبة للحلقة رقم 14 انا شرحت ازاي نعمل مستخلص مقاول باطن يعني subcontractor شغال تبع شركة المقاولات فمقاول الباطن دة ها ياخد مستحقاتة بهذة الطريقة
> اما الحاجات الي انت جايبها دي يا ابو حميد دي خاصة بالمستخلص الخاص بالمالك ال owner
> يعني الي شركة المقاولات الي هية واخدة المشروع ها تاخدة من المالك والفلوس الي شركة المقاولات بتاخدها من المالك مكونة من اربع حاجات
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح بشمهندس ايهاب ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للمحاضرة السابعة عشر ...
فهذه صور توضيحية لمكونات الاطار المعدنى steel Frame






ورسم البشمهمندس ايهاب كمرة الاطار Rafter فهذه صورة توضيحية ..





فقط للتوضيح ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

*وقد استخدم البشمهندس ايهاب قطاع I.P.E للعمود ... وهذا توضيح من أحد المحاضرات ...






وهذا للتوضيح ...
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ملاحظة اخرى بخصوص استخدام قطاع I.PE للأعمدة 







وهذا قطاع العمود...






وهذه صورة للأربطة Bracing






ونرجو من المهندس ايهاب - أبا سعيد - ادراج صور لما يتم تنفيذه بخصوص المنشأ المعدنى
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 أغسطس 2011)

*هذا فيديو يوضح مراحل تركيب منشأ معدنى بسيط بالانجليزية ..
والأهم تركيب المدادات purlins وكيفية ربط المسامير Bolts
http://www.mediafire.com/?8ogxzu39g6n93tp
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## م.إسلام (12 أغسطس 2011)

الصراحه , شرح عالمي , و خصوصا الجزء الخاص بالمعالجه , جزاك الله الف خير يا ابو سعيد


----------



## محمود مدكور (12 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت المهندس الصامت يرفع على المديا فير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط المحاضرة السادسة عشر ..
وعذرا على عدم رغها على الميديا فير لأنه لا يرفع عليه ملفات حجمها أكبر من 200 ميجا
فهذا رابط على jambofile وهو أيضا يدعم الاستكمال ...
http://jumbofiles.com/kmepey9w3g23
ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط المحاضرة الثامنة عشر ...

http://www.mediafire.com/?nt19wf9q9qsztq2

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمود مدكور (15 أغسطس 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ارجو رفع المحاضرة التاسعه على المديافير




ارجو من المهندس الصامت رفع المحاضرة التاسعه على المديا فير 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجلاء الديب (22 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله اولا اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس ايهاب على هذا المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله خير الجزاء واسال عن هل يوجد استكمال لباقى الحلقات خاصة steel fram


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (28 أغسطس 2011)

منتظرين استكمال الدورة يا بشمهندس 
شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس ايهاب


----------



## تامررمضان (29 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الشرح جميل*
*وبارك الله فيك ولكن نتمنا ان ترفع الحلقات الشرح على الموقع ده www.mediafire.com وهو افضل من 4shared و
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
مهندس تامر الشيخ*​*
*


----------



## محمد سعد عبد ربه (29 أغسطس 2011)

سلام عليكم الوقتي اغلب الروابط دي لما احمل منها بعد التحميل لا تعملمش عارف اعمل ايه المشكله ان الفيديوهات دي قيمه جداااااااا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سعد عبد ربه قال:


> سلام عليكم الوقتي اغلب الروابط دي لما احمل منها بعد التحميل لا تعملمش عارف اعمل ايه المشكله ان الفيديوهات دي قيمه جداااااااا



ما معنى انك تحمل منها بعد التحميل ..
الروابط شغالة تمام .. ولو لم تفتح اعمل refresh للفصحة وهتفتح ان شاء الله ..
وربنا يوفقك ..


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (29 أغسطس 2011)

*ابو سعيد*



نجلاء الديب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة لله اولا اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس ايهاب على هذا المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله خير الجزاء واسال عن هل يوجد استكمال لباقى الحلقات خاصة steel fram



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الحلقتين 17 و18 دول بدا
ية شرح للستيل فريم وان شاء الله نخلص ال layout وبعد كدة نقول ازاي بيتنفذ من اول الاساسات 
وازاي الفريم بييجي اوزان وقطاعات زي ما في اللوح وازاي نستلمها وزن وقطاعات وازاي تترفع بالاوناش وتتنفذ ونعمل حصر للصاج المعرج وكمان في ساندوتش بانل و.............
وان شاء الله ها اكمل بعد العيد
كل سنة و انت بخير


----------



## mlo5ia (29 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا بشمهندس ايهاب 
في انتظار الشرح ان شاء الله بعد العيد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> بحمد الله تم تسجيل الحلقات التالية:
> 14.1
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> رابط الحلقة 14.2
> http://www.4shared.com/file/e7cpw456/14-2.html
> 
> كل سنة وانتم بخير





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 15
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qffl7cpe/15_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط للمستخلص علي الاكسل
> http://www.4shared.com/file/aakzv7iq/invoice1.html?





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 17 رفعتها قبل ال 16 عشان حجمها اقل شوية وان شاء الله جاري رفع الحلقة 16
> الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/ht_pibah/17_online.html





المهندس الصامت قال:


> المحاضرة 14.1
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gl31hdxmev0avih
> ووفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *رابط الحلقة الخامسة عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/?boecc4roii7f5qk
> وفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة...
> *





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *المحاضرة الرابعة عشر (الجزء الثانى )
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7de4adyhbsygnds
> ووفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة ..
> *





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة السابعة عشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jwrmst0e4mvum46
> وفق الله الجميع لخيرى الدنيا والاخرة ..
> *





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *لا عليك أخى .. فما أستطيع أن أخدم به أقدمه .. وهو من مبادئ الاخوة فى الاسلام ...
> وهذا رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dya372eqlh7rmtw
> 
> ...





المهندس الصامت قال:


> تحت أمرك يا هندسة ...
> رابط المحاضرة السادسة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6c69r9ndkonrt1n





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة رقم 16
> الرابط:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/butxh1hn/16_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط الحلقة 18
> http://www.4shared.com/file/kz9sesw8/18_online.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دي فورمة لمستخلص المالك توضح المناقشة يا احمد باشا
> الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/b8lolcve/invoice__20_-6-6.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> data sheet of sika plug
> http://www.4shared.com/document/xqnufxgm/sikaplug_tds.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> رابط ل8 مواد من شركة سيكا بي دي اف
> http://www.4shared.com/file/avhufvan/sika.html?





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *هذا فيديو يوضح مراحل تركيب منشأ معدنى بسيط بالانجليزية ..
> والأهم تركيب المدادات purlins وكيفية ربط المسامير bolts
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8ogxzu39g6n93tp
> ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
> *





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة السادسة عشر ..
> وعذرا على عدم رغها على الميديا فير لأنه لا يرفع عليه ملفات حجمها أكبر من 200 ميجا
> فهذا رابط على jambofile وهو أيضا يدعم الاستكمال ...
> http://jumbofiles.com/kmepey9w3g23
> ...





المهندس الصامت قال:


> *رابط المحاضرة الثامنة عشر ...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nt19wf9q9qsztq2
> 
> ...



[quote

تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## mlo5ia (27 سبتمبر 2011)

فينك يا باشمهندس 
وحشتنا ووحشنا صوتك


----------



## engmohamad (28 سبتمبر 2011)

maskoooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 23645 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكر وطلب*

مشكور يا باشمهندس بس انا لى طلب عند حضرتك اتمنى ترفع كل الحلقات على الميديا فير نظرا لعيوب الفورشير الكثيرة منها طول فترة الاانتظار تصل الى 500 ثانية لا يدعم الاستكمال عند انقطاع النت


----------



## ابومزن (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mlo5ia (10 أكتوبر 2011)

فينك يا بشمهندس ايهاب 
يا ريت تكمل الشرح في اقرب فرصه متاحة لحضرتك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BLACKHOOK (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



mlo5ia قال:


> فينك يا بشمهندس ايهاب
> يا ريت تكمل الشرح في اقرب فرصه متاحة لحضرتك
> جزاك الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ازي حضرتك يا هندسة 
معلش الفترة الي فاتت كنت مشغول شوية لاني في الرياض من يوم السبت وكنت مشغول باجرات السفر ان شاء الله ها نكمل قريب دعواتكم معانا


----------



## العبد لله (11 أكتوبر 2011)

والله يا بش مهندس يعجز اللسان عن شكرك

بأمانه والله مش عارف اقول ايه 

ومعلش جات متأخره , يعلم الله ظروفي

روح يا شيخ ربنا يعطيك علي قد نيتك


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك والله


----------



## Sedgoo7 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## سوزي آدم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*نتمنى لك الحظ الوافر وجزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## بيكوك (18 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## fox_man88 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## احمد نادي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## maged1910 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت يتم شرح مثل هذه الدوره ولكن للمباني السكنيه


----------



## هاشم حسن (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا أستاذ


----------



## جوكر الهندسة (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لحضرتك م / ايهاب
​


----------



## المهندس-المدني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## engpolo (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا شكرا على المجهود الخرافى ده...ربنا يباركك و محتاج ضرورى الحلقات التلاته الاولى على الميديافاير لأنى مش عارف انزلها من على فورشيرد خالص


----------



## Docteur27 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع رائع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## العروة الوثقى1 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## youssif007 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## aymanallam (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​ :63:​


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## engpolo (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فين باقى الحلقات؟


----------



## rami85 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله وبارك الله فيك رائع وفي انتظار الاروع انشاء الله


----------



## elnino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

فين باقى الحلقات يا هندسه , اتمنى ان يكون المانع خيرا وفى انتظار الحلقات بفارغ الصبر


----------



## lole2020 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## Engineer:H.A (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم لدي عدة اسئلة ارجو الاجابة عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر ماالمقصود بالحامضية وماهي انواعها؟ماهو الفرق بين الحامضية والقاعدية؟ماهي الاثار السلبية لارتفع الحامضية للاستهلاك البشري والصناعي؟وفي تجربة قياس الحامضية للماء ماهي احتمالات الخطأ بالقياس؟ وشكرا


----------



## ENG\abeer (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## eng najajra (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ما قدرت استفيد مو زابطين عندي حد بقدر يشرحلي كيف اوصللهم


----------



## anass81 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

we thank eng.Ehab for his efforts 

we hope that he continues his great subject as soon as he can


----------



## frists2003 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng. ahmed diaa (1 أبريل 2012)

روابط المحاضرات رقم : 7 & 8 & 9 & 10 & 11 & 12 & 13 & 14 الجزء التانى لا تعمل برجاء رفعهم مره أخره وشكرا


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## max_kimo2005 (2 أبريل 2012)

يا بشمهندس اللينكات المرفوعه دى اغلبها كلها تقريبا الضغط بتاعه فيه مشكبه


----------



## max_kimo2005 (6 أبريل 2012)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالكم
> رابط الحلقة الثانية
> 
> ...


----------



## max_kimo2005 (8 أبريل 2012)

اللينك مكتوب بداخله file not found


----------



## eng md (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .....الشرح بصراحة رائع جدا وانا متابع حضرتك في كل الشروحات الي بتقوم بتسجلها ويارب يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب 
انا فعلا لسة طالب وبتابع حضرتك اشتغلت مصمم في مكتب استشاري ويرجع الفضل الي الله سبحانه وتعالي ثم لحضرتك اشكر علي المجهور الرائع ده 
واتمني لو حضرتك تكمل الكورس ده وكمان ارجوا ان حضرتك تجهز لنا دورة عن الخوازيق وانواعها في التنفيذ


----------



## ||refoo|| (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله لك اخي الكريم وزادك من علمه وجعل هذا عمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (27 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osmanhamdy (14 مايو 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## osmanhamdy (14 مايو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## osmanhamdy (14 مايو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الشرح


----------



## osmanhamdy (14 مايو 2013)

شكررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا اا على الشرح​


----------

